# Making A Cuckoo Clock Case



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

well, finally having some lieu days for the billion hours overtime i did over my busy period at work so i am getting on with some projects that have been sitting around for a while.

i got a job lot of cuckoo movements off the internet about half a year ago and fixed them all oiled etc with the intention of making a load of clocks.

i was going to make this from 6mm ply wood, but bugger me i cant find any anywhere! even my local HUGE B&Q don't sell it - only MDF, and terrible quality 3ply and i cant be bothered going further afield or ordering on line so ended up with some MDF.

anyway here are the photos, i didn't have a plan or anything in my head i just put the board on the carpet and started drawing on it and this is the result so far


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

no where near finished yet, needs to be painted, and also need to make some hands for it and might make some weights that match the clock.


----------



## jewild (Aug 22, 2013)

Pretty nice, cant wait to see the final.

Hope you find time to complete.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s great. Wish I had the talent. Look forward to seeing your finished clock. Here is one of mine, Bavarian. Must have bought this about 25 years ago.


----------

